# 1995 Kountry Aire



## anmbrown (Aug 15, 2006)

How do you get 12volt system turned on? Works when plugged in or generator is on but not unless . WE just bought this . Any body got a manual?


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Aug 15, 2006)

Re: 1995 Kountry Aire



Welcome to the RVUSA Forum!

Most likely a bad battery if its been sitting up somewhere.


----------



## DL Rupper (Aug 15, 2006)

RE: 1995 Kountry Aire

Only thing I can think of is that you have a master 12volt on/off switch somewhere.  I found out one day by accident that my 12 volt RV lights and appliances would work, with the 12 volt master battery switch turned off,  when I had 115v ac plugged in.  But the lights/appliances wouldn't work when the master 12 volt switch was turned off and all I had was the 12 volt battery power.  I think it must have to do with the converter suppling the 12 volt power direct when you are plugged into the ac power.  Just a guess.


----------



## Bush70 (Aug 16, 2006)

Re: 1995 Kountry Aire

Can't be two in one week but maybe. The old charger, converters have a relay that can stick. They have replaced them with solid state switches. Tap the converter. If it starts working that is the problem.  You can contact them and they will send you a new style. They are not hard to replace.
Good Luck


----------



## ARFFMAN (Feb 22, 2012)

12 volt system



			
				anmbrown;24485 said:
			
		

> How do you get 12volt system turned on? Works when plugged in or generator is on but not unless . WE just bought this . Any body got a manual?



As, I to also just bought my 95 Kountry Aire, I'm in the process of gathering manuals and information on all systems in MH.  The 12 volt system should have a master 12 volt switch but not sure as I haven't delt with that system yet. I have collected a lot of information on unit, and I found some material in the MH, including the Manual for a 1995 Kountry Aire. The manual was pretty moldy so I copied  it. I can email it to you from work ( I have to scan it to my computer first) Let me know!


----------



## C Nash (Feb 22, 2012)

Well since the orignal post was in 2006 I sure hope he has found his problem:excitement:


----------



## H2H1 (Feb 22, 2012)

maybe he is still reading or looking


----------



## C Nash (Feb 23, 2012)

Well Hollis thats about how long it takes me to find anything!!


----------



## TC Coody (Feb 23, 2012)

ARFFMAN;76430 said:
			
		

> As, I to also just bought my 95 Kountry Aire, ......and I found some material in the MH, including the Manual for a 1995 Kountry Aire. The manual was pretty moldy so I copied  it. I can email it to you from work ( I have to scan it to my computer first) Let me know!




wow this might be my lucky day.

I just acquired a '95  Kountry Aire yesterday with 15,000 miles. This thing is almost mint on the inside, and am needing a manual.

I understand it would be a lot of effort but as this is my first class A coach I would like to know how the systems work, limits of weight etc. so a great big THANKS ahead of time.

if you could email to texas dom @ austin . rr . COM (minus the spaces) 

Thanks again and good luck to all


----------



## TC Coody (Feb 29, 2012)

ok, several days have gone and I had another chance to examine our new(to us) coach, it is still at the dealership to get the spedo working, and low and behold I found under the VCR......a copy of the manual for the Ford Chassis, 1994, and the Newmar coach(as well as the vcr, tv, and fridge)

SO, if someone needs this information, please email me at:

 tcoody (at) austin (dot) rr (dot) com

and I will scan the documents in.


----------



## ARFFMAN (Mar 10, 2012)

I sent you an email about the chassis manual. I bought my 1995 Kountry Aire in Feb 2012. The guy I got it from bought it with 40,000 miles on it, 6 years ago.
He put 177 miles on it and parked it,  and there it sat . He let it go for $2000.00 and now it my semi- retirement project. All I can say is, lots of pictures of a lot of work.


----------



## ARFFMAN (Mar 12, 2012)

I send you an Email. Thanks


----------

